# Should I sell my oil burning 07 GTI?



## rodrigojchacon (May 13, 2006)

Hi all, I have a question about keeping this car. It still has the Certified warranty and Manu. But it does burn about 1 qt = 1000 miles. I just wonder 1. is it really normal 2. What will happen once the warranty exp. 3. Long term what is the longevity of the engine? 4. Does anyone else with a 2.0T burn up this much oil? 5. Is there a 30K break in period for these engines? 
Here are my reasons for selling possibly- 
I need a bigger trunk since both my cars are GTI (92, 07 4 door)
still has value with warranty
only 30K
No mods. 
Dealer has done the oil consumption test x2 they said its within the norm (not sure about that one) 
Any comments advise would be great. Thanks


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Should I sell my oil burning 07 GTI? (rodrigojchacon)*

It's normal for that engine. Idk about the 1 qt/1000 miles but I check it every 2500 mile and usually have to add some.


----------



## Alaska45 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Should I sell my oil burning 07 GTI? (VW1.8Tsunami)*

My 2.0T burns around 1qt per 4K miles. I think 1qt per 1000 is within spec (says VAG). If you like the car I wouldn't worry about the oil burning. A lot of 2.0Ts seem to drink some oil.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Should I sell my oil burning 07 GTI? (rodrigojchacon)*

1 quart per 1000 miles is high, but is what most manufacturers consider "within normal range" for warranty purposes. They probably don't want to deal with making a warranty repair when it is difficult to actually know what is causing the high oil consumption, and it is difficult to verify that the repair actually fixed the problem until months (thousands of miles of driving) later.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Should I sell my oil burning 07 GTI? (tjl)*

its normal. Do not worry.


----------



## rodrigojchacon (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Should I sell my oil burning 07 GTI? (kroutbrner)*

"1 quart per 1000 miles is high, but is what most manufacturers consider "within normal range" for warranty purposes. They probably don't want to deal with making a warranty repair when it is difficult to actually know what is causing the high oil consumption, and it is difficult to verify that the repair actually fixed the problem until months (thousands of miles of driving) later." 
So shouldnt I be worried what will happend post my Warranty? Wont they try to stick me with repair bills? Thats is what I am trying to avoid! 
Is Oil burning standard for Turbos in general not just the 2.0T F/TSI engines?


----------



## Alaska45 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Should I sell my oil burning 07 GTI? (rodrigojchacon)*

1 quart per 1000 miles is not really normal for turbo cars. My last WRX burned about 1/4-1/2 quart every 3K. For the 2.0FSI/TSI, it seems to be common. Again I wouldn't worry too much as I have heard of oil burnin 2.0T's that are running good well past warranty. Just keep an eye on the dipstick.


----------



## 99mk3vr6 (Oct 19, 2004)

Mine burns about a quart every 600-700 miles and that's after the dealer rebuilt the engine. Before the rebuild it was a quart every 500 miles.


----------



## rodrigojchacon (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (99mk3vr6)*

How did u get them to rebuild it and what did they do to it? 
O-rings? That sounds like it didnt really help did it? what is your advise for me? Thanks bro.


----------



## 99mk3vr6 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (rodrigojchacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodrigojchacon* »_How did u get them to rebuild it and what did they do to it? 
O-rings? That sounds like it didnt really help did it? what is your advise for me? Thanks bro. 

Rebuilding made it a little better but not much. My VW dealer is very nice and were helpful. The real fight was with VOA, but after fighting with them and several oil consumption analysis where done on the engine they authorized the dealer to rebuild it. They replaced the pistons, rings etc.


----------



## rodrigojchacon (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (99mk3vr6)*

How did u get them to rebuild it and what did they do to it? 
O-rings? That sounds like it didnt really help did it? what is your advise for me? Thanks bro.


----------



## 20th220 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (rodrigojchacon)*

buddy of mine blew his motor up because he didnt check the oil. VW replaced or rebuilt it under warranty but he says even the "new" engine goes through oil like crazy. it's always been confusing to me because my 1.8T never looses a drop of oil; i have never once had to top off that engine.
if you dont mine throwing a quart in every month or so, i dont see the problem


----------



## chrisl23 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd ask the dealer to check it again. Our 07 GLI was buring .8qrt / 1000miles and they ripped the engine apart to replace piston rings.

1 qrt/1000 miles seems excessive!


----------



## soldierguy (May 3, 2009)

Just a thought on oil burning.

PCV...positive crankcase ventilation...takes excess air pressure from inside the engine (usually the valve is somewhere on the cylinder head) and routes it back into the intake manifold. Because PCV takes that air from an area where hot oil exists, it stands to reason that there are oily vapors in that air. That oily air gets put into your intake stream, where it then actually does burn (or sticks to stuff and makes carbon buildup). Ask any early TDI owner about intake sludge, and they'll tell you its a combination of EGR pumping partially burned exhaust particulates into the intake manifold, and PCV pumping oil vapors into the same area. Dry EGR gasses and oily PCV gasses are a great combo for intake sludge. The sludge isn't an issue on gassers due to gasser exhaust particulates being much much smaller than diesel, but the oily PCV gasses are still getting pumped into the intake.

A lot of people are shocked to see how much oil gets pumped into the engine via the PCV. This isn't just a VW thing...every engine that has PCV (which is pretty much every engine on the market that I can think of) has the potential to send lots of oil back into the intake system. Over time, this leads to the oil level dropping on the dipstick, which leads the owner to think his car is burning oil. To most people that means rings and/or valves are bad. In reality, that may not be the case...it could just be that the PCV design allows a lot of oil to get directed into the intake.

I saw a pic recently of a 5.7L hemi on which an owner had installed a home-made catch can in his PCV line. According to the owner, within 70 miles he had collected what looked to be about 2 ounces of oil. Hemis are notorious for the PCV system pumping quite a bit of oil into the intake.

Within a couple days of getting back to the US later this year, I'm installing a Mann-Provent PCV filter on my TDI, and I'll be installing a similar setup (different brand) on the Ram 2500 I'm buying. I just don't like the idea of pumping oil into my intake. But I'm a little OCD about stuff like that.

Honestly, I'd invest in a PCV filter if you plan on keeping the GTI. If nothing else, it'll tell you whether or not the engine is truly burning oil in a bad way, or if it's just the PCV enabling the oil loss.


----------



## FranklinWalker (Sep 3, 2010)

hmmm dont worry,it will be ok soon


----------



## BAM6I4 (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow, didn't realize all these 2.0t's had such an oil burning issue. I'd hate my car if I had to deal with putting a quart in it every 1000 miles, that's like every 2 weeks for me.

I've never had a car go through oil that fast, even a 94 integra w/ 212k miles on it. Nor does my 95 SHO w/ 70k on it that I rev to 7000rpms all day, every day, and its 15 years old!

Wow, just wow. Guess I won't be looking into that newer Passat 2.0t/6spd I was thinking about.


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

20th220 said:


> buddy of mine blew his motor up because he didnt check the oil. VW replaced or rebuilt it under warranty but he says even the "new" engine goes through oil like crazy. it's always been confusing to me because my 1.8T never looses a drop of oil; i have never once had to top off that engine.
> if you dont mine throwing a quart in every month or so, i dont see the problem


That's been my experience too, with 150k miles so far. Don't understand how a new engine design could use so much oil.


----------



## FranklinWalker (Sep 3, 2010)

alleghenyman said:


> That's been my experience too, with 150k miles so far. Don't understand how a new engine design could use so much oil.


buy Honda or Toyota cars use less oil


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

rodrigojchacon said:


> ...it does burn about 1 qt = 1000 miles.


I have a '07 GTI with about 25K miles that's almost 4 years old. I bought it new and change the oil every 6 months as I only drive about 6,500 a year. I've never had to add oil and I check it regularly. I don't beat the car but I don't baby it either.

Just my .02 cents.


----------

